# What food carriers to buy? Essential equiptment?



## bonvivantinc (Nov 5, 2010)

*How best to transport all my veggies and other perishables to the site?*

I just booked my first gig in January. Yay! It's for a *party of 8*, at a private home, 4-course meal. I need suggestions on how to best transport all my veggies and produce to the site. Any product suggestions?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't so anything at home, do it ALL at the client's!

You need what your menus require, nothing more, nothing less, and yes, you DO need "industrial stuff" if that is your business.


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+MAX+COLD+60

Get a couple of these. Best cooler on the market, and it rolls. You can pick them up at Target for about 50 bucks. They hold half-sized hotel pans. Pack everything in ziploc bags or plastic containers for easy transport.

Good luck!

-Kevin


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is an inexpensive way to make a portable fridge.  Put ice in airtight plastic bags or buy ice in same. Go to Walmart and buy plastic xmas deco storage boxes that you put stuff away in after holidays. Put some ice(in Bags on bottom) then salads ,foods etc, then more bagged ice on top do this in layers. This will hold hotel pans, or any other size pans and will cost with the ice about $7 to $12 each depending on size and amount of ice. Wheels can even be attached if you buy the heavier ones..They stack for easy shipping to .For only 8 people you don't need a lot. Good Luck If you are going to do this all the time , buy a Cam- Bro 2 door heat/cold cabinet(STILL THE BEST)


----------



## bonvivantinc (Nov 5, 2010)

Excellent advice. Thanks guys.

Another question: best place to buy hotel pans? (online?)


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Check  Sunday papers for auctions. At auction about $4 to 8 each   new min $20.00 each.Depends on gauge or weight of s/s You can use disposable ones also.(aluminum) Also made out of plastic(Lexan)


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out Smart & Final or, if you're close enough

Restaurant Depot

*Van Nuys, CA *   15853 Strathern Str, Lewis Center Van Nuys, CA 91406   Phone: 818-376-7676 Fax: 818-376-7691   *Store Hours:*  Mon: 7:00 AM - 5:30 PMFri: 7:00 AM - 5:30 PM Tue: 7:00 AM - 5:30 PMSat: 7:00 AM - 4:00 PM Wed: 7:00 AM - 5:30 PMSun: 9:00 AM - 2:00 PM


----------

